

Show HN: I built a simple, nice looking text editor for Mac (Yosemite only) - andrewcvega
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cooledit/id967645488?mt=12

======
FroshKiller
What made you decide to include social sharing options in a program whose
mission is to be simple? Is social sharing the kind of functionality that's
critical enough in your opinion to fall under the threshold of simple, or is
it just so easy to implement social sharing in OS X Yosemite that there's no
reason not to include it?

~~~
dalacv
the latter. Actually, just wanted to differentiate it enough to get it in the
Store. Now I will listen to my customers and tweak until perfect.

------
andrewcvega
Let me know if you want a free promo code. Send me an email at
androoveguh@gmail.com. If you don't want me to have your email address, you
can use an anonymous email service like mailinator.com

